# expat teachers in Malaysia



## Toby Tyke

Are there any teachers from the UK who can give their take on working in one of the international schools in Malaysia?
Any to avoid, expectations, typical pay etc.


----------



## Nemo.

Hi lots of new schools are rather poor in Malaysia - real profit rip off schools run by cowboys - salaries are 10k-18k RM per month depending on experience, subject and quality of school. Living costs are high - not as high as Singapore but expensive place KL.


----------



## NewWorld

*Teacher Salaries*

Hi what should an experienced secondary school teacher expect to earn in an International school ???


----------



## james kearns

It is possible to earn that but salaries in private sector is less than half. Remember a police inspector only gets 2100rm a month. 
I am going to work for about 4000 rm plus private plus start my own school. 
Rent a cheap condo is about 1300rm per month.
You need contacts to succeed


----------



## NewWorld

james kearns said:


> It is possible to earn that but salaries in private sector is less than half. Remember a police inspector only gets 2100rm a month.
> I am going to work for about 4000 rm plus private plus start my own school.
> Rent a cheap condo is about 1300rm per month.
> You need contacts to succeed


Thanks for the feedback James - much appreciated. Are you already in Malaysia ? Are you going to work in an International school or local ?


----------



## james kearns

Are you British with a degree.. If so contact British Council asap as selection process takes 3 months
I am in london. But hope to back in Kl in about a month. 
I have lived and taught in Malaysia. I was last there Sept Last year.
Jamesdkearns at g mail. Com.. Write to me if you want first hand info.


----------

